

Is the AGPL best for a federated social network? - pjuu

I have a small social network that I am working on for friends that I want to turn in to something federated. I&#x27;ve been giving this a bit of thought over the last few month and was wondering what every ones opinions is on licensing. It is released under the AGPL at the moment but I have this itching feeling that it&#x27;s not open enough for it to work. Has anyone given this any thought?
======
pjuu
Thanks Mark. I was thinking that because I would like the whole point to be
that you can deploy it anywhere and if you would like to enable the federation
(when we get round to writing it). Is their a license you would suggest?

------
mark_l_watson
I think that the AGPL is great for some purposes - mainly when you don't want
to allow commercial forks.

That said, I have received complaints before when I release projects under GPL
or AGPL licenses. Some people won't use them.

